# 10 year olds first time?



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

A good long lunch break.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

a 6 pack and a fat bag?? no but for real i rember when i was his age shreding mt.washington the best part of the day was beating my uncle in races.. try letting him beat you in a race or 2 so he has more fun... if you know some tricks (180's 50-50's) try to teach him on a really small rail.. interact with the boy..


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

crank the forward lean on his bindings to Maximum...


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> crank the forward lean on his bindings to Maximum...


why? only for first time?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Not only for the first time... If they complain that the highback is digging into their calf muscle then back it off.

The reason why it is a good idea is: Children that age have trouble creating the flexion movements of the ankles due to lack of physical development and muscle strength.

They literally can't flex the ankles, and as a result have trouble initiating, and making turning movements. To counteract this inability to physically flex the ankles and knees, their tendency is to bend at the waist instead. (no good) There are always exceptions to the rule,
but most most kids fall into this category.

Adding forward lean helps to create the angle(s) we are looking for, making it easier for them to make there first turns, which hopefully results in more grins all around...

As they learn, forward lean can be backed off, but more often they end up complaining that it hurts...Try explaining to them why it is helping them learn (tough sell) I have found this to be a very effective technique is helping little groms make it happen.

Just a side note... Kids 5-8 years old seem to have the most trouble; after the age of ten there physical development enabling them make these kinds of movements ramps up exponentially... I have seen in work over and over...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Good advice, thanks! Im curious as to what he might be riding, he is 5'4" 120lbs and wears a mens 9 shoe... kind of a big 10 year old! He will be renting for now. Any guesses on what size board they will set him up on?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

right under his chin,..not sure of the size.. even slightly shorter to make it easier to handle... jeez he is a big boy..
Rental boards tend to be heavy and stiff. The qualities you look for in a board best for beginners is a soft one.. ie. Longiudinally and torsionally. This makes it easier for them to work the board and learn how to turn... again, I think your off the shelf rental board from a resort are designed for durability.. but he is a big boy and it sounds like he will be okay.

Another option I should mention, is a rental board from a shop, or an upgrade at a resort with the qualities I mentioned above, but given his size I think he will be okay.. good luck.. And please share your experience with us on this site and let us know how it went... remember to smile and be as positive as you can.. He is a skier and this will help him, but he will still spend a fair amouont of time on his bum...TAKE A LESSON FROM A PROFESSIONAL INSTRUCTOR!! CHEERS!!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Where are you finding him a soft powder day in november? In Alberta (I'm only guessing from your name). Let me know I'll be there!

Anyway, obviously children that age get bored REALLY quickly, so don't expect him to want to learn everything like an adult might, relate skills to a game. Achievable goals and praise when he achieves them. I also like to break it up with some very basic stationary flatground freestyle tricks. Kids love to jump around, and they'll have heaps of fun doing some ollies, and if stationary some 180's too, most kids can manage that and it keeps them entertained, whilst getting them feeling more comfortable on the board.

Just keep it fun, and its important he learns at his pace, not what you think he should learn at!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

don't agree with teaching freestyle until they can handle themselves, control there speed side slipping and or traversing ...or close.. I do however understand WHY you would do so to keep them stoked and interested... Now, if as you say he or she is getting bored, or shows the ability to be ready thats different... but for a first time lession, In my experience Teaching freestyle is not appropriate.

I suppose stationairy freestyle might be appropriate depending upon the indvidual; As we both know we all progress differently.... but personally there are many other things I would try first, and I think a first time lesson would be time better spent on other fundamentals other than flat land freestyle..

Just expressing my opinion in hopes that it may produce discussion... all the best :thumbsup:

I mean no dis-respect at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> Where are you finding him a soft powder day in november? In Alberta (I'm only guessing from your name). Let me know I'll be there!
> 
> Anyway, obviously children that age get bored REALLY quickly, so don't expect him to want to learn everything like an adult might, relate skills to a game. Achievable goals and praise when he achieves them. I also like to break it up with some very basic stationary flatground freestyle tricks. Kids love to jump around, and they'll have heaps of fun doing some ollies, and if stationary some 180's too, most kids can manage that and it keeps them entertained, whilst getting them feeling more comfortable on the board.
> 
> Just keep it fun, and its important he learns at his pace, not what you think he should learn at!


 Sunshine Village in Banff always has fresh pow! I have never been there when it didn't snow, they get 33 feet anually, always lots of fresh! 
LOL, see you there!

I am pretty sure he will be doing alot of falling on his butt just trying to balance, I really can't see him doing tricks the first day! This is why I want to make sure the day is fun for him, I remember how hard it was for me on my first day...


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> don't agree with teaching freestyle until they can handle themselves, control there speed side slipping and or traversing ...or close.. I do however understand WHY you would do so to keep them stoked and interested... Now, if as you say he or she is getting bored, or shows the ability to be ready thats different... but for a first time lession, In my experience Teaching freestyle is not appropriate.
> 
> I suppose stationairy freestyle might be appropriate depending upon the indvidual; As we both know we all progress differently.... but personally there are many other things I would try first, and I think a first time lesson would be time better spent on other fundamentals other than flat land freestyle..
> 
> ...


I can totally see where you're coming from, perhaps I didn't explan it too much. I didn't so much mean a full freestyle focus, just after they have done a few trips up the bunny hill and starting to lose a bit of interest inthe skill at hand it can be a welcome break for them to be allowed to jump around a bit on the flat at the bottom. I'm not talking any serious time, like a couple of minutes at the most just to let them chill out and have a good time. Plus I figure any break you can give them whilst they are still on a board is a bonus! 

I had one 10 year old and by the end of the week he was putting down turns on my 157 wide option, that kid was a hero!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

The type of freestyle moves snojoe talks about are certainly useful tools to keep kids interested...definately.
The snowboard video games, Dvd's all show riders throwing sick freestyle moves.. This IS what the kids want to learn so sometimes it best to oblidge them... (keeping them stoked) What SNo j suggests should not put him on his rear end anymore than someone else would, on their first day...If its soft?? then hey, go for it.. Its all good He sure is a big boy?? Could it be the hormones in the meat?? LOL share your experience here... we would all like to hear about it. shred the gnar gnar.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

edmontonsara said:


> Sunshine Village in Banff always has fresh pow! I have never been there when it didn't snow, they get 33 feet anually, always lots of fresh!
> LOL, see you there!
> 
> I am pretty sure he will be doing alot of falling on his butt just trying to balance, I really can't see him doing tricks the first day! This is why I want to make sure the day is fun for him, I remember how hard it was for me on my first day...


Oh yeah I know about them, I work at lake louise. I swear sunshine is the worlds coldest and most exposed place ever! Still there's some awesome runs when you figure out the flatspots, plus more consistant snow than the pae gets. Maybe I will see you there!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Share the Love, Spread the stoke my brother!! Teach well. 

When you truly love to share the shred with others, the people can tell and you have instant credibility with them...especially the groms..


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> Oh yeah I know about them, I work at lake louise. I swear sunshine is the worlds coldest and most exposed place ever! Still there's some awesome runs when you figure out the flatspots, plus more consistant snow than the pae gets. Maybe I will see you there!



I love it there, but it is exposed and cold. There are some really nice sheltered runs through the trees... but above the treeline... BRRRR! On the coldest days racing down Banff avenue (the ski out) is cool, and you're sheltered on the way back up in the gondola


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, the whole Ski Out and Wolverine chair area is the place to be on one of those days. The ski out is so underrated when the snows good, so long and your board is good and waxed eh! Great for some spring surfing as well.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get him on a skate board or balance board for balance, have him jump a box or step-up, lunges for leg strength, take him to a gymnastic place and have him learn how to fall, tuck and roll. If he does judo, gymnastic, soccer stuff he will already be ahead of the game. Since he ski's he probably already is aware of edges. If he has access to boots and board, have him jump around on the grass or on a old carpet in the back yard and use a piece of old 2x10 board, duck taped and have him practice jumping on/off/over the board. There's lots of stuff and anything that gets his cardio, leg strengh, balance and quick reactions going...even tennis and basketball. If he's a couch video junkie, you maight have a ways to go.

On the hill: First rule...wear a helmet, even buy him a new one he likes...alot less expensive than a CAT scan in the ER (I work ER ocassionally). Also while on the hill, don't yell, give only encouragement and point out things he is doing well, give him space to learn and when he is visiably tired have him eat french fries...and also bring a hydration pack...he won't wear it and will not think he needs water but all that work he'll be thirsty and really appreciate a long cool dring from your pack. At dinner have lots of pasta/pizza and liquids, then let him veg out...maybe soom ibprohen for the swelling. And the next day he'll be ready to do it again.

Anyway, just my experience of being a school ski bus chaperone and starting out snowboarding my daughter when she was 7 and last year at 13 there's no way I can keep up with her on any run at Baker and she put in about 30+ days last year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> On the hill: First rule...wear a helmet, even buy him a new one he likes...alot less expensive than a CAT scan in the ER (I work ER ocassionally).


 You are right about that! He wears a helmet to ski, and will wear one to ride as well! 

I like your tip about strapping him into a board at home to let him feel it out, and hop around and stuff. I'll try that! 

I'll keep everyone posted on how he does, and if he is going to make the switch to snowboarding!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I would like that skill of knowing when the soft powder days are. How did you learn it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> I would like that skill of knowing when the soft powder days are. How did you learn it?


 It's easy, look out the window, or check out a forecast maybe... ROFLMAO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

*He did it!*

He had his first lesson and it was okay. His instructor was young and fun and he learned a few things. He did plenty of falling and was discouraged a bit. He says skiing is soo much easier ( it is ...at first) He gave it a good effort, had a big breakfast then a 3 hour private lesson. After the lesson we got him a good lunch, and a break. When it was time to head back out for the afternoon he asked put his skis on instead. I got him his skis and he spent the rest of the day skiing. He wants to try snowboarding again the next time we head to the hill. I think that a whole day on the board was too much for his muscles... and his backside too:laugh:
We will get him out a few times to practice what he has learned, before the next lesson. He managed to learn how to get up, how to fall down, to skate, J-turns, and the falling leaf. At the end of the lesson they left the bunny hill and took the chair up to an easy green run. They practiced heelside and toeside turns the whole way down. He fell a lot but made it down and was proud of himself. It was a good day and I am optimistic that he will want to keep trying. Thanks everyone for the tips!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey thats great!! Its sounds like he accomplished alot for his first day. Keep us posted and if you have any questions fire away!! but all sounds like it went well.....don't give up the hard part is over.. thanks for the update!! good work.


----------

